
Tesla investigates deadly crash in the Netherlands [Dutch] - gwildor
http://nos.nl/artikel/2130435-tesla-nederland-onderzoekt-dodelijk-ongeluk-in-baarn.html
======
gwildor
Thread on Reddit with translations:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/51khs8/tesla_i...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/51khs8/tesla_investigating_a_deadly_crash_that_happened/)

Local news source:
[http://www.gooieneemlander.nl/regionaal/gooivechtstreek/arti...](http://www.gooieneemlander.nl/regionaal/gooivechtstreek/article28475242.ece/Automobilist-
overleden-na-eenzijdig-ongeluk-in-Baarn?lref=r_regionaal)

